# Julian's neues  WoBa Pyro / Kania 24" Large mit Federgabel



## JH67 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mal wieder ein Fahrad für meinen Sohn aufgebaut. 





       

Für Meine Tochter war das 20" Kania zu klein und sie konnte jetzt auf das 24" Small umgesteigen.

Daher war es Zeit für dieses Projekt.

Basis ist ein Rahmen von Kania aus der Pyro Serie, welchen ich als Rahmenkitt bei WoBa Radstudio gekauft habe. Für die Laufräder habe ich DT Swiss Naben mit 24 Loch verwendet. Die Beschaffung der Felgen war etwas schwieriger, dank Alexrims jedoch möglich. Bei den Speichen habe ich Sapim Speichen mit Alu Nippel entschieden. Die Laufräder hat mir ein guter Freund aufgebaut.



Erste Probefahrt

Bei den Bremsen habe ich für Shimano XT mit 160 mm Scheiben entschieden. Für der Schaltung habe ich eine 2x10 Schaltung mit XO Trigger und Umwerfer und X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk mit einer SRAM 10-36 Kassette verbaut.

Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 9,5 kg incl. Pedale, Klingel, Tacho, ...

Donnerstag geht es ab nach Willingen, zum ersten Test.

Weitere Infos folgen.

Gruß aus Wesel

Jörg


----------



## trolliver (3. Mai 2016)

Nach weiß kommt schwarz, logisch. 

Die selbstbewußte junge Dame ist sicherlich die einzige in ihrer Klasse mit solch einem Gefährt, oder? Wobei das ja nicht ihr Alltagsrad zu sein scheint...

Mit kommen die Kurbel zu lang und die Sitzhaltung zu aufrecht vor. Ersteres wird dem Zuwachs geschuldet sein, letzteres vielleicht der Vorliebe?

Schickes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JH67 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Das weiße fährt jetzt meine Tochter.
Die Dame ist ein Herr. 
Und die Kurbel ist 152 mm lang. 
Ich persönlich stehe auch eher auf eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung. Meine Kinder möchten das so. Der Lenker kann sowohl weiter runter, oder auch höher montiert werden. Ob die Einstellung noch korrigiert werde muß, sehe ich dieses Wochenende.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## trolliver (3. Mai 2016)

JH67 schrieb:


> Die Dame ist ein Herr...


Autsch!   Philipps bester Freund hat auch so eine Matte... aber bei den Locken habe ich nicht mehr drüber nachgedacht. ;-))

Ich dachte, das wäre der Nachfolger des weißen Kania, das du anbietest. Auch daher (weil es eben die Tochter fuhr) mein Gedanke, es sei sie auf dem Rad.

Oliver


----------



## JH67 (3. Mai 2016)

Hier noch mal der Link auf das weiße 24" Kania:

*Julian’s neues WoBa Pyro / Kania 24“ small*

Dies wird jetzt von meiner Tochter Carla gefahren.


----------



## JH67 (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Besuch in Willingen.




              

Ein erfolgreiches Wochenende, Julian hatte 72 km auf dem Tacho; viele davon auf der Übungstrecke, er ist aber auch die Freeridestrecke gefahren und eine kleine Tour durfte auch nicht fehlen. Im Rahmenprogramm dürfen Fahrten auf der Sommerrodelbahn, Trampolin, sowei einige Stunden im Schwimmbad auch nicht fehlen. Am Samstag sind wir zum Abschluß noch einmal ca. 4 Stunden auf der Wildwasseranlage in HoliBu gepaddelt.


----------



## track94 (9. Mai 2016)

Hatte mich bei de en Bildern erst gewundert wofür der Riesen Anhänger ist 

Gruß aus Dinslaken


----------



## JH67 (9. Mai 2016)

Der Anhänger ist der Kofferraum für die Klamotten zum Campen, Biken, Kanu und Surfen. Manchmal kommt auch das Moped mit in den Urlaub. Und natürlich ist solch ein Anhänger immer zu klein, daher die Dachträger (für alle Fälle).

Gruß aus Wesel


----------



## trifi70 (9. Mai 2016)

Cooles Rad, cooler Fahrer (die "Matte"  ) und: cooler Anhänger. Quasi ein rollender Keller oder Gartenhaus.  Überaus praktisch.


----------



## JH67 (11. März 2020)

Da meine Kinder etwas gewachsen sind, verkaufe ich das WoBa Pyro / Kania 24" Large mit Federgabel.

Ich habe es in den Bikemarkt gestellt.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1365120-pyro-bikes-woba-pyro-kania-24-large-mit-federgabel

Probefahren ist ausdrücklich gewünscht.

Gruß aus Wesel

Jörg


----------

